# Snap/Gunshot noises using compressed air?



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

On an amusement park ride that featured a skeleton gun battle I noticed an air compressor behind one of the buildings. Is there a device that you can run compressed air through to simulate gunshot noises? I've done a bit of searching online without much luck.

charlie


----------



## Lakeside Haunt (May 31, 2007)

I have no idea about compressed air but if you hooked something to high pressure air that was flimsy and exploded like a balloon it might create the noise you are looking for.


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

charlie said:


> On an amusement park ride that featured a skeleton gun battle I noticed an air compressor behind one of the buildings. Is there a device that you can run compressed air through to simulate gunshot noises? I've done a bit of searching online without much luck.
> 
> charlie


what about this.... 
http://hauntmasterproducts.com/19.html


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

The best thing I have found so far is a quick exhaust valve. It allows so much air to be release so quicklly it give you a snapping gun shot sound more than just a valve open and close.


----------

